# Ryobi twist adjustment



## Loophole (Jul 29, 2013)

I was given a Ryobi router set. The number on the "D" handle is R181D. It also has a plunge casing. These are used with routers RE1802M or R1801M. The motor is 10 amp. The depth adjustment is by twisting the outer case. The outer case is extremely difficult to turn and make an adjustment. Is this worth trying to fix and how do I do so. Thanks. Jerry


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Loophole said:


> I was given a Ryobi router set. The number on the "D" handle is R181D. It also has a plunge casing. These are used with routers RE1802M or R1801M. The motor is 10 amp. The depth adjustment is by twisting the outer case. The outer case is extremely difficult to turn and make an adjustment. Is this worth trying to fix and how do I do so. Thanks. Jerry


SOP

Disassemble, clean, polish/buff motor and inside of the base. Use paste wax, reassemble and go back to work.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If it has a toggle type tightened it may need to be loosened a turn.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If it has a toggle type tightened it may need to be loosened a turn.


Good point. Thanks Chuck


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> SOP
> 
> Disassemble, clean, polish/buff motor and inside of the base. Use paste wax, reassemble and go back to work.


should put that on auto play...


----------

